# 2017 Premier Sedan Bose Bypass



## Chriss84 (May 25, 2020)

Hello all I’m new here. My name is Chris I just bought a 2017 Cruze. Loving it so far. Hating the Bose stereo. I’ve seen a few posts regarding upgrades and speaker replacement but can’t seem to find any really helpful info. I’m wanting to replace my front door speakers and rear deck speakers and use a 4 channel amp. However I don’t want to lose any of my factory features. I’ve noticed the chime comes from the front speakers. I was planning to use the factory wiring for the fronts from the Bose harness. Has anyone done anything here like this and been able to keep all factory features? Does anyone have a wiring schematic of the Bose amp? Any help would be excellent. I have install experience so I’m not totally clueless but my professional experience was before factory integrated systems got so complex.
Thanks for the help!


----------

